# Track Codes



## jakesdad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a question about track codes. I have purchased a bunch of track, HO scale, on ebay, approx. 500 pieces total, and have found that some of it is code 100, some code 83 and some I don't know for sure. 

Being new to all of this I did find out that the codes mean a different height of the rail. What I am wondering is do I need to separate the track in relation to it's code or will these different track codes be usable together? I think the obvious answer is that the two track codes will not work together because of the varying heights, but I want to make sure before I press on. Also, is there an easy way to determine the track code if I don't know for sure? I don't think I saw any marking on the track pieces that identified it's height, but I may not have looked correctly.

Any info would be greatly appreciated, and be gentle I am very new to all of this. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Code is simply the height of the rail in thousandths of an inch, i.e. C100 is .100" high...:thumbsup: There are transition parts available to go from one to the other. In HO scale C83 and C70 are well acceptted as scale with C55 representing older rail. C100 is best for older equipement with deeper flagers, especially those from Europe.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as a general rule of thumb I run C100 track so that way I know I can run just about anything out there, especially the old stuff...if you have any possible consideration of running the older stuff or any euro trains I would suggest C100 most will run on C83 but you will get the random "odd ball" that will need C100 track...


----------

